# Can you use a hydraulic jack on the garage jack points



## gsmiley007 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi I want to change the brake and rotors on my 2006 maxima. So i want to have both sides of front up on jack stands. I don't want to jack up the rad support bar. I want to put the jack stands on the front safety stand points. Can i put the hydraulic jack und the front wheel and jack it up then put stand on the front safety stand point?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

gsmiley007 said:


> Hi I want to change the brake and rotors on my 2006 maxima. So i want to have both sides of front up on jack stands. I don't want to jack up the rad support bar. I want to put the jack stands on the front safety stand points. Can i put the hydraulic jack und the front wheel and jack it up then put stand on the front safety stand point?
> 
> View attachment 7866


Yes, use the hydraulic jack at the "garage jack points", then jack stands at the "safety stand points".


----------

